# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > POWERLIFTING FORUM >  Bench Shirts, Squat Suits, Dead Lift Suits

## Braveheart04

Gentlemen, at the young age of 41 I am entering in my first powerlifting meet! LOL I know, better late than never! Anyway, equipment is allowed, I have never used it before so I need a little advice on which direction I need to go. What are the best competition legal Bench Shirts, Dead Lifting Suits, and Squat Suits? Doc. Sust. I am particularly interested in your opinion on this.

----------


## Bigzrs01

When is your meet?

----------


## Braveheart04

My meet is in April.

----------


## supamain34

better get a suit and shirt quick. everyone i lift with uses the ernie frantz suit. bench shirts can vary. id hate to give my opinion on it cuz frankly i dont really have any clue. one easy way to really see your options is look up some record bench and squats via you tube...most of the time you can read a brand name on them. then research those. hope it helps and good luck

----------


## Madmax209

What federation are you gonna compete in??

----------


## Braveheart04

Madmax, its no federation, just a local unsactioned meet. I plan to enter in the open 198-220 lb. class and the master's 40-45 class if they will let me do both. My raw lifts are 405 lbs. bench, 550 lbs. squat, 550 lbs. dead lift. These are true strict numbers, no cheating. I have never used equipment before, its allowed of course, so I figured if I want to be competitive in this meet, I need to get some. I am doing this for fun and I hope that I can be competitive and not get blown out!!

----------


## GearIdentity

Well, the guys at my gym (before I had a chance to get advice from doc.sust) had me get a Inzer double denim shirt which is an easy shirt to learn with (I get 150+ carryover and my max bench is the same as yours). an inzer z-suit which I didnt like very much and nothing for my deadlift. Doc Sust will be your greatest help here, I hope he chimes in.

----------


## Madmax209

> Madmax, its no federation, just a local unsactioned meet. I plan to enter in the open 198-220 lb. class and the master's 40-45 class if they will let me do both. My raw lifts are 405 lbs. bench, 550 lbs. squat, 550 lbs. dead lift. These are true strict numbers, no cheating. I have never used equipment before, its allowed of course, so I figured if I want to be competitive in this meet, I need to get some. I am doing this for fun and I hope that I can be competitive and not get blown out!!



Multiply suits/shirts are allowed?
Make sure to get your gear soon to have enough time to practise equiped lifts...

----------


## Braveheart04

> Multiply suits/shirts are allowed?
> Make sure to get your gear soon to have enough time to practise equiped lifts...


Madmax, No, single ply shirt and suits only. I researched the best I could and I ordered the Inzer Rage X and the Inzer Hardcore Squat Suit. I am sure that others have different opinions and preferences, but I figured I needed to get something fast so I could practice. If they don't work for me and if I want to get into another meet, I can get something else later on. Do you think a dead lift suit is worth the money? I have heard other people say a squat suit will do the same thing. What do you think?

----------


## powerviking

go for metal ipf stuff www.gometal.com is the site the things that dont have ipf tag on are double or triple

----------


## Madmax209

> Madmax, No, single ply shirt and suits only. I researched the best I could and I ordered the Inzer Rage X and the Inzer Hardcore Squat Suit. I am sure that others have different opinions and preferences, but I figured I needed to get something fast so I could practice. If they don't work for me and if I want to get into another meet, I can get something else later on. Do you think a dead lift suit is worth the money? I have heard other people say a squat suit will do the same thing. What do you think?



Rage X is good choice, Hardcore is for sure good suit too, maybe single ply TRX from Inzer could be better choice as I heard from others.
About DL suit, that's right, squat suit will do the same thing, MAX DL suit from Inzer is in fact just Hardcore suit turned backward, therefore some lifters use for DL squat suit, but worn backward.

----------


## Braveheart04

> Rage X is good choice, Hardcore is for sure good suit too, maybe single ply TRX from Inzer could be better choice as I heard from others.
> About DL suit, that's right, squat suit will do the same thing, MAX DL suit from Inzer is in fact just Hardcore suit turned backward, therefore some lifters use for DL squat suit, but worn backward.


Thanks for the help! I will throw the weights on the bar and see what happens! I hope to be competitve and set some new personal records!

----------


## Madmax209

Good luck. Keep us informed about your progress...

----------


## RJstrong

You made a good choice. A lot of big numbers have been posted in inzer products. My favorite bench shirt hands down is the rage x. I've posted bigger numbers in other shirts... inzer double denim, titan f6 for example. I just felt more automatic in the rage. No matter how subjective it is... the more time you put into working your new gear the more confident you will become in your choice. Let us know how it's going. Good luck and keep lifting big!

----------


## Doc.Sust

if it is single ply only and you are using stock size and not custom. titan products. katana a/s(if you arch when you press get the a/s, if you press flat back s/s) and super centurion. strongest single ply gear in the world at the best price. dont order from titan directly. order for one of there distributors. www.plgearonline.com it is much quicker from distributor

----------


## henerygale12

Hi guys,

I agree with that.

Thanks

Regards
Henery Gale
Men's Dress Suits

----------

